# What's the largest item you've used a CA finish on?



## jbswearingen (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm about to start turning some beer tap handles and want something really durable.  So far, nothing beats CA for ease of use, looks, and durability.  On pens, that is.

I'd like to give it a go, but wonder if a 6-8" x 1.5" piece of wood is too long to put a decent coat of CA onto.  For my pens, I put 12-20 coats on per pen, using the paper towel method, then I polish it with MM pads.

What do you guys say?


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 4, 2011)

Instead of using paper towels used closed cell foam to spread your ca. it doesnt harden as quick, and i have a feeling you may need that extra time for the bigger project.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 4, 2011)

The three ice cream scoop handles I did were the largest I've ever done.  Didn't seem to have any problems in the process.   I didn't think it would work, but it did.


----------



## el_d (Aug 4, 2011)

A small Mesquite Bowl was my largest CA project. Its about 4 inches across. Did the outside but sprayed the inside with laquer. No high gloss on the inside that would have been a PIA.



 




It was a bit more challenging and used ALOT of CA but I had to try it. I like the gloss and the fact that It took me about an hour to do it.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow.  That's an amazing finish.  Yeah, I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 4, 2011)

My arm:redface:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 4, 2011)

I've glued my head


----------



## KenV (Aug 4, 2011)

For a working beer tap, I am afraid that CA will be too brittle and will crack when the handle get some rough treatment or is dropped.   For a display handle it may survive OK.  

I have had some bad experience with CA because it is brittle.  

Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I put some CA a hard hat then the owner of the hat got stuck to a iron girder....  Kids nowadays huh.


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 4, 2011)

I use ca on pepper mills.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 4, 2011)

bobjackson said:


> I use ca on pepper mills.



Really?  What's your method?  I'll be turning a pepper mill soon.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you considered Bar Top Epoxy? This is a link to the stuff at Woodcraft just to give you an idea. But I'm pretty sure I've seen it in Home Depot too.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004140/9247/Mirror-Coat-112-Pint-Kit.aspx


----------



## fernhills (Aug 5, 2011)

The operative words are self leveling,  Top...  Carl


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 5, 2011)

fernhills said:


> The operative words are self leveling, Top... Carl


 
Well, the operative word is self leveling, yes, and it's marketed as a bar top epoxy. But if you think outside the box as many people have done, you could also dip or brush it on. I've seen it used on all kinds of weird stuff.


----------



## patharris (Aug 6, 2011)

I turned a 15 inch maple handle for my lathe tools and finished it with 12 or 14 coats of CA last year and it the handle has held up very well and looks as good as when I first finished it. So, I don't see any problem in a Bar Tap handle being sone the same way and it will probably get less use and abuse than my tool handle.
    Pat


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 6, 2011)

I did the same as Patharris.   Turned a couple tool handles and used CA to finish them off.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 7, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> Instead of using paper towels used closed cell foam to spread your ca. it doesnt harden as quick, and i have a feeling you may need that extra time for the bigger project.



What is "closed cell foam" and where can I find it?



KenV said:


> For a working beer tap, I am afraid that CA will be too brittle and will crack when the handle get some rough treatment or is dropped.   For a display handle it may survive OK.
> 
> I have had some bad experience with CA because it is brittle.
> 
> Good luck with your efforts.



If CA can work well on a pen, which gets LOTS of abuse, I don't see why it can't be used on a something that doesn't get handled a lot and really can't fall once it's attached.



bluwolf said:


> Have you considered Bar Top Epoxy? This is a link to the stuff at Woodcraft just to give you an idea. But I'm pretty sure I've seen it in Home Depot too.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004140/9247/Mirror-Coat-112-Pint-Kit.aspx



I dislike using epoxies because they're a pain to measure, mix, and all the other stuff that comes with it.  I want something I can apply on the lathe, if possible.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 10, 2011)

I applied CA to peppermills also.  It was pretty much the same as finishing a pen, except I cranked the speed up a little to account for the larger diameter of the mill.


----------

